# Is there a cheap alternative for the Razer Blackwidow chroma



## thibaultb

I'm recently fallen in love with the Razer Blackwidow chroma. When i saw the price I was shocked, 169.99$ is way to high for me.
I searched on google for a cheaper alternative that has approximately the same color functions, but i can't find one. I'm searching for a keyboard that costs less then 70$.

Do you guys know something good for me?

Thank you in advance

Thibault

Note: It doesn't have to be a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Any RGB keyboard is going to be at least 120


----------



## thibaultb

That's a bit unfortunate. Is it really that expensive? Even when it's not a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## C4C

You can always go with a similar light up keyboard. This one isn't RBG but it's green, mechanical, and it's only open box (usually not used for very long at all).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114048R&FM=1


----------



## ninjabubbles3

I do believe he said he wanted one with similar color functions. 

Logitech, Corsair, and Razer have the only RGB keyboards so far, with Steelseries coming out with one soon. They are all mechanical though, and super pricey.

What C4C linked is a really good option for the price


----------



## thibaultb

Alright thanks for you help guys!


----------

